# Diamond Dog Food East Coast



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I just felt compelled to post this in case anyone on the East Coast is using Diamond Pet Food. I just returned from taking Belle back to Vet's and they were telling me that the Manufacturer of Diamond Pet Food has been responsible for 40 deaths. Hopefully none of our babies are eating that particular dog food and possibly you already knew but I feel better posting this just in case.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I just felt compelled to post this in case anyone on the East Coast is using Diamond Pet Food. I just returned from taking Belle back to Vet's and they were telling me that the Manufacturer of Diamond Pet Food has been responsible for 40 deaths. Hopefully none of our babies are eating that particular dog food and possibly you already knew but I feel better posting this just in case.[/B]



Yes I read about that last week I think it was, and there are some other brands of food that they manufacture too, but they did provide the codes and use by dates for all the suspect foods so it could all be recalled, apparently it was a couple of particular batches that were of concern. I personally don't use their brands so I am ok with Scooby. Thanks for the reminder though, I am not sure if their product actually comes to Illinois, I haven't seen any in the stores, but then I haven't been looking for it.
I can't understand why they would use that mouldy corn, there were warnings about it after the drought as they said it could be a problem last year and a lot of the crops had to be destroyed due to the mould. Obviously some must have gotten through and it just goes to show that commercial pet food producers are using inferior products.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've posted links to articles before and you are absolutely right. The pet food industry a spin off of the major food companies, using the "not fit for human consumption" foods, the waste and by-products. Moldy grains are one of these.

These is from API's _What's Really in Pet Food?_

Three of the five major pet food companies in the United States are subsidiaries of major multinational companies: Nestlé (Alpo, Fancy Feast, Friskies, Mighty Dog, and Ralston Purina products such as Dog Chow, ProPlan, and Purina One), Heinz (9 Lives, Amore, Gravy Train, Kibbles-n-Bits, Nature’s Recipe), Colgate-Palmolive (Hill’s Science Diet Pet Food). Other leading companies include Procter & Gamble (Eukanuba and Iams), Mars (Kal Kan, Mealtime, Pedigree, Sheba, Waltham’s), and Nutro.

http://www.api4animals.org/facts?p=359&more=1


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I've posted links to articles before and you are absolutely right. The pet food industry a spin off of the major food companies, using the "not fit for human consumption" foods, the waste and by-products. Moldy grains are one of these.
> 
> These is from API's _What's Really in Pet Food?_
> 
> ...



Gee after reading all that I am wondering just what we can safely feed to our furkids other than fresh cooked food that is fit for humans just to avoid poisoning them with all that horrible by product and chemicals. I am so glad Scooby is such a fuss bum when it comes to pet food, he hates it all.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Can the owners of the 40 dogs that died sue the company?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My son came home from school the other day telling me about this and checking our dog food to make sure that is ok. Apparently during their current affairs discussion, the teacher brought in an article for them to discuss and followup by checking pet foods at home. I wonder if the Consumer Product Safety Commission has the authority to recall contaminated pet food products? Anyone know?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Everyone, i just read my Chicken soup for the Puppy Lovers soul bag, it says it is made by Diamond, i haven't had any problems, but I know a lot of us use this food, so heads up!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> Everyone, i just read my Chicken soup for the Puppy Lovers soul bag, it says it is made by Diamond, i haven't had any problems, but I know a lot of us use this food, so heads up![/B]


Thanks for the heads up. I had no idea. I should have read the bag also. I just switched my girls over to this because the Innova was too rich for them.









Lynda


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137581
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, I don't know what made me read the label this morning, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137608
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read the article and it seems that the problem was with the corn and there is no corn in the Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's soul. Also the problem food was manufatured in their Gaston facility. The food that I have was manufactured in there Meta, Missouri facility. The girls have been on it for several days now and they seem to be doing fine. Thank goodness. 

Lynda


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I think i just found the article you found, I'm so glad I was wrong (not often that i say that







)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nursing student's dog sickened by toxic pet food


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Diamond Pet Food Recalled Due to Aflatoxin
Diamond Pet Food has discovered aflatoxin in a product manufactured at our facility in Gaston, South Carolina. Aflatoxin is a naturally occurring toxic chemical by-product from the growth of the fungus Aspergillus flavus, on corn and other crops.

PetsWashington, D.C. - infoZine - Out of an abundance of caution, we have notified our distributors and recommended they hold the sale of all Diamond Pet Food products formulated with corn that were produced out of our Gaston facility (see complete list below). Please note that products manufactured at our facilities in Meta, Missouri and Lathrop, California are not affected. The Gaston facility date codes are unique from other Diamond facility codes in that either the eleventh or twelfth character in the date code will be a capital "G" (in reference to Gaston). The range of date codes being reviewed are "Best By 01-March-07" through Best By " 11-June-07". Diamond's quantitative analysis records substantiate that Diamond's corn shipments were definitively clear of aflatoxin after December 10. As such, "Best By 11-June-07" date codes or later are not affected by this notice.

States serviced by our Gaston facility include Alabama, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky (eastern), Main, Maryland, Massachusetts, Mississippi, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Tennessee, West Virginia, Vermont, and Virginia.

We are rapidly analyzing retained samples of all products produced in Gaston so we can isolate specific lot numbers impacted and provide this information to our distributors, retailers and customers as quickly as possible.

Meanwhile, if your pet is showing any symptoms of illness, including sluggishness or lethargy combined with a reluctance to eat, yellowish tint to the eyes and/or gums, and severe or bloody diarrhea, please consult your veterinarian immediately.

Product quality and customer satisfaction are important to us. We pledge to keep you updated as new developments occur.

Gaston Facility Products Removed From Sale

Diamond Low Fat Dog Food
Diamond Hi-Energy Dog Food
Diamond Maintenance Dog Food
Diamond Performance Dog Food
Diamond Premium Adult Dog Food
Diamond Puppy Food
Diamond Maintenance Cat Food
Diamond Professional Cat Food
Country Value Puppy
Country Value Adult Dog
Country Value High Energy Dog
Country Value Adult Cat Food
Professional Chicken & Rice Senior Dog Food
Professional Reduced Fat Chicken & Rice Dog Food
Professional Adult Dog Food
Professional Large-Breed Puppy Food
Professional Puppy Food
Professional Reduced Fat Cat Food
Professional Adult Cat Food


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

This was emailed to me...thought Id pass it on...

Diamond Pet Food Recall 1/4/06 11:53am ET - Update From AnimalHelp:

Despite claims that the brands below are the only brands affected, We have
received feedback from pet owners who have recently fed both Cosco
"Kirkland" brand pet foods and Chicken Soup Brand Dog Food, whose pets
have exhibited the same symptoms as noted with Diamond Brands and the
aflatoxin contamination.


**Please be aware that while these animals had all the same symptoms of
aflatoxin illness the test results have not been completed yet and it
will be a short time before we know for sure whether their deaths were
caused by the food. There are other illnesses and diseases that cause
liver failure and may be to blame. But because the foods these animals
were eating are all made by Diamond, and the symptoms are the same, we
want to warn you to be on the lookout for similar illness in your
animals until we know for sure.

Sadly, a 2 year old Skye Terrier died Monday January 2nd, 2006. He
was eating Chicken Soup brand food and displayed the symptoms of
aflatoxin illness before he died. The other dogs in this household are
also sick. Liver profiles, toxicology screenings and pathology results
are pending.

Also, a cat death has occurred on Tuesday January 3rd, 2006 in upstate
SC. This cat was eating Cosco brand cat food and displayed the symptoms
of aflatoxin illness. Pathology results are pending on this cat. We
know of one other cat who almost died from the same symptoms of
aflatoxin illness and also was being fed Cosco brand cat food.

Cosco's Kirkland Brand pet foods are made by Schell & Kampeter , who
also make the Diamond Products. Chicken Soup is considered one of their
super premium food, and they also make Nutra Nuggets. Cosco Kirkland is
made at one or more of the Diamond plants.

If you feed your pet Cosco brands - or ANY other pet food brands (it is
possible that other store brands are made at Diamond plants) - and see
illness and symptoms as mentioned here, we urge you to get your pet to
your veterinarian immediately for a liver profile.

We expect the Chicken Soup brands and the Cosco brands will be added to
the official recall very soon if the test results from these two recent
deaths provide proof that cause of death resulted from ingestion of
aflatoxin in the food. We will keep you up to date if any changes are
announced.

Because of testing conducted by officials in North Carolina, Diamond
Pet Foods has added Diamond Professional for Adult Dogs to the list of
recalled products manufactured in our Gaston, S.C. facility and
distributed in the eastern U.S.

The product, Diamond Professional for Adult Dogs, contains a "Best By"
date of January 29, 2007.

Testing performed by the North Carolina agriculture department showed a
single bag of the product contained high levels of aflatoxin. The
product was discontinued in August of this year.

According to Mark Brinkmann, chief operations officer for Diamond Pet
Foods, the company will continue working closely with state officials
and will not hesitate to take action if testing warrants.

Customers should return any unused product to their retailers and
should consult their veterinarian if pets show any signs of illness.
Complete information can be found at www.diamondpet.com, or by calling
the Diamond Pet Foods Customer Information Center toll-free at
1-866-214-6945.

What products are being recalled?
Recalled products can be identified by the Date Code and "Best By"
dates listed on the back panel of the package. Recalled products will
have a capital "G" (in reference to Gaston) in the 11th or 12th
position of the date code (18 lb. to 55 lb. bags), and "Best By" dates
between March 1, 2007 and June 10, 2007. The capital "G" will be in
the
9th position on smaller 4 lb. to 8 lb. bags.

Diamond's quantitative analysis records substantiate that shipments
were definitively clear of aflatoxin after December 10. As such, "Best
By 11-June-07" date codes or later are not affected. Also, products
with "Best By" dates prior to 28-Feb-07 are safe.

Products manufactured at our Gaston S.C. facility included in the
recall:

Diamond Premium Adult Dog Food
Diamond Hi-Energy Dog Food
Diamond Maintenance Dog Food
Diamond Professional for Adult Dogs
Diamond Performance Dog Food
Diamond Puppy Food
Diamond Low Fat Dog Food
Diamond Maintenance Cat Food
Diamond Professional Cat Food
Country Value Puppy
Country Value Adult Dog Food
Country Value High Energy Dog Food
Country Value Adult Cat Food
Professional Chicken & Rice Adult Dog Food
Professional Puppy Food
Professional Large-Breed Puppy Food
Professional Reduced Fat Cat Food
Professional Adult Cat Food


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I hope this does not sound horrible but this is why I think it best to home cook for our little ones. We have no idea what is being put in the prosessed food and our little ones are so tiny that whatever toxin may be there could hurt them so much faster than if they were 50lbs or more. 

It is not hard to cook for them, they like it better and the nutritional value is better so it really is a win, win, win.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I hope this does not sound horrible but this is why I think it best to home cook for our little ones. We have no idea what is being put in the prosessed food and our little ones are so tiny that whatever toxin may be there could hurt them so much faster than if they were 50lbs or more.
> 
> It is not hard to cook for them, they like it better and the nutritional value is better so it really is a win, win, win.[/B]



Why should that sound horrible?? I think that's a great that make home cook meals for your little one. I personally cannot fit the time into my day to make Chulita home cooked meals. It's hard enough for me to come home after an hour and half commute back home to cook dinner for my own kids. But if I could....I think I would cook Chulita some home cooked meals. So good for you, for giving your fur baby nutritional meals.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> This was emailed to me...thought Id pass it on...
> 
> Diamond Pet Food Recall 1/4/06 11:53am ET - Update From AnimalHelp:
> 
> ...


OK, Now I am really scared. I have been given Chloe and Katie the Chicken Soup for a good week or more now. They seem OK but I am not willing to take any chances. I still have the Innova Food that seemed to be too rich for them. They were both having diarrhea and I very gradually got them onto the Chicken Soup but now if I take them off cold turkey and try them back onto the Innova any suggestions on how to do it without causing them more problems.














Has anyone else taken the kids off the Chicken Soup????

Lynda


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee was on Chicken Soup right affter I got her but then after about 3 months she lost her taste for it. So then I started giving her the Solid Gold, which she seemed to like much better. She wouldnt even eat the Chicken soup that was mixed in with the SOlid Gold during the transition, so I just went with it. I dont even think she had loose stools or anything. That was way before any of this info came out though, so I dont know if this helps. Maybe try a different food besides Innova if that wasnt working out. Kylee seems to be getting gas on the Solid Gold now, so I think I am going to try to start her on Merrick. PJ will be on Eukanuba when he gets here, so I think I am going to try to make their switch at the same time, so I dont have to seperate them for feedings very long. It kind of stinks trying all different foods, I have about 3 half-full bags of puppy food that I dont even use anymore, but, what are ya going to do.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Lynda, Abbey is still on the Chicken soup. I didn't take her off of it. By the time I found out about it, they had ruled the Chicken soup out.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> Lynda, Abbey is still on the Chicken soup. I didn't take her off of it. By the time I found out about it, they had ruled the Chicken soup out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am leaving Chloe and Katie on it too. They have already been eating it and I really did not want to upset their systems again. According to the company, and I did do some research, there is no problem with the Chicken Soup. I called the local store that I got it from and the owner made several calls to his distributors who assured him that the Chicken Soup is safe and not being recalled.

My heart goes out to all of the families that have suffered because of this. It has been an awful scare for all of us.

Lynda


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> I hope this does not sound horrible but this is why I think it best to home cook for our little ones. We have no idea what is being put in the prosessed food and our little ones are so tiny that whatever toxin may be there could hurt them so much faster than if they were 50lbs or more.
> 
> It is not hard to cook for them, they like it better and the nutritional value is better so it really is a win, win, win.[/B]



I couldn't agree more. I think so many of these dog foods are what is causing cancer in our babies. I'm not a fan! It's good home cookin' for my babies!


----------

